# Requested rainbow eyes tutorial



## Purity (Feb 19, 2008)

This tutorial is for juicygirl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I have to start making my tutorials during daytime, I hate taking pictures with flash! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, this is the look we're going for:







Face products used:





MAC loose blot powder in medium, Make up store cover all mix concealer, MAC sheertone blush in gingerly, MAC studio fix fluid foundation in NW35 and NW20, MAC prep + prime.

Eye products used:





MAC blacktrack fluidline, MAC plush lash mascara, MAC technakohl in graphblack, H&M brow fix, UDPP, Make up store tri brow, MAC pigments in vanilla, golden lemon, accent red, primary yellow, bright fuchsia and blue.

Brushes:





Japonesque powder/blush brush, H&M powder brush, Japonesque concealer brush, drug store lash brush, MAC #208, Japonesque #232, Japonesque eye shadow brush, Japonesque lip brush (won't be using this one though, I reused this picture from another tutorial), sponge.


Start with a clean, moisturised face





Apply primer, foundation (I use 50/50 of NW20 and NW35 mixed together, applied with a sponge) and concealer, set with loose powder. A detailed description on how I do this can be found in this tutorial.





Apply UDPP to your lids and blend it to an even base with your fingers. Apply a layer of loose powder under your eyes with the Japonesque 232 brush to catch up any fallout from the eyeshadow and to set the concealer under your eyes.





Grab your eyeshadow brush and primary yellow pigment. Pick some up and work it into the brush by moving the brush in circular motions in the lid of the jar.





Apply primary yellow to the inner part of your lid. 





Now work some golden lemon into your brush. 





Apply golden lemon over primary yellow to make it sparkle a bit. Comparison between primary yellow with golden lemon over it to just primary yellow:





Pick up some accent red on your brush





Apply it to the outer corner, middle of lid and crease. I applied two layers to make the colour come out brighter





Time for bright fuchsia. This pigment is really bright so you only need a tiny bit of it!





Apply bright fuchsia over accent red to make it more pink





Highlighter time! Clean your brush really well or use another one, then pick up some vanilla on your brush.





Apply to your brow bone and inner corner of your crease to highlight the area next to your nose





Time to blend! I start by blending the yellow and red/pink together. Step two is to blend the yellow into the highlighter to get rid of any harsh lines, then blend the pink into the highlighter, and lastly, blend the pink out towards your temples. I use a windshield wiper motion to blend, using the flat part of the brush when blending colours together on the lid and blending outwards toward the temples, and the pointy part of the brush when blending up into the highlighter.





All done and blended! Now you can brush off that loose powder underneath the eyes and remove eventual yellow colour from the inner corner of your eye.





Rub some blue pigment into your flat angeled #208 brush





Apply as close to your lower lashline as possible. Make the outer half of the line by starting from the outer corner, and the inner half by starting from the inner corner. I apply 2 or 3 layers like this to make the blue really bright. Make sure to extend the line a bit outside the outer corner of your eye, since it will meet up with the top lid eyeliner.





Now you should have something like this. Brush off the blue fallout with a soft powder brush. And don't do like me and put pigment on your eye...





Wipe off that #208 brush and pick up some brow colour, I use a mix of the darker and middle colour





Fill in your brows, starting with the thicker part of the brow. Draw a line along the top of your brow and one along the bottom of your brow, and fill in between the two lines. Then fill in the thinner part of the brow. Set your brows with brow fix and the drug store lash brush.





Pick up some blacktrack fluidline on your #208 brush (can you tell I like my 208?)





Line the top lashline with the fluidline as close to your lashes as possible. I start at the inner corner of my eye and line it almost the entire way out, then I make the little wing by starting from the outer corner and work my way inwards.





Grab your technakohl and line your upper and lower waterline. I use a q-tip to wipe off any eye-goo from the lower waterline before applying, it makes it go on much smoother. It's a bit tricky to line the upper waterline if you're not used to touch your eyes, if you find it uncomfortable, it doesn't make a big difference if you skip this step.





Apply 2 layers of plush lash mascara to both the lower and upper lashes





Apply some moisturizing clear lip stuff, I use the body shop lip butter.





Apply some blush to the apples of your cheeks and the chin bone, blend well. Don't go overboard on this step since the eyes are in focus, we only want to give the cheeks a bit of glow.





And you're done!


----------



## ilovegreen (Feb 19, 2008)

great tut


----------



## Hilly (Feb 19, 2008)

You look so great! Love this tut. Thanks!


----------



## dr.kitten (Feb 19, 2008)

wow! what a gorgeous & vivid look just by using a few key colors. love the blue on the bottom lash line too, makes your eyes pop!


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Feb 19, 2008)

Great tut, the colours are gorgeous!


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice tutorial!  Pretty look!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 19, 2008)

thats really cute. thaks!


----------



## himynameisklowy (Feb 19, 2008)

that is gorgeous!!! you have flawless skin, and the look is amazing on you!


----------



## juicygirl (Feb 20, 2008)

OMG YOU ARE SUCH A SWEETHEART!!! THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!! &&you were so quick about it too! i look forward to seeing more tuts from you &&as soon as i try this look, i will post it for you to see. also, i think you should enter this into the tutorial contest, its awesome! thanks again!

-----hannah<3


----------



## mindlessgapgirl (Feb 20, 2008)

this is so pretty!


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Feb 20, 2008)

Great tutorial!! I'm gonna try that look next time i go somewhere appropriate for those colors lol


----------



## Purity (Feb 20, 2008)

*juicygirl: *You're welcome sweetie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looking forward to see your version of it! I've already entered one tutorial for the tutorial contest this month, but maybe I want to switch it to this one... Hm.


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Feb 20, 2008)

wow great tutorial.. i think imma use 
that look this week .. !! thannks


----------



## user79 (Feb 20, 2008)

Very pretty


----------



## Jot (Feb 20, 2008)

great tut
i did a version of this look today but couldn't get the lower lash so sharp! now at least i have a clue how you did it.
thanks
x


----------



## marciagordon189 (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks....Very Pretty.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 20, 2008)

Love it


----------



## delidee32 (Feb 20, 2008)

Gorgeous look and you're adorable


----------



## elisabethlayton (Feb 22, 2008)

This is so pretty! Thanks for the tutorial!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Feb 22, 2008)

i love it <3


----------



## mollythedolly (Feb 23, 2008)

I love your tuts! Keep them coming, please!


----------



## Ciara (Feb 28, 2008)

this is FABulous!!  I love it.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Mar 1, 2008)

I like this! I wish I had that yellow pigment though


----------



## Purity (Mar 1, 2008)

*thelove4tequila:* it works just as well with chrome yellow e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or you could get a pigment sample from one of the users here on specktra? I bought mine from Cheryl.


----------



## Pinkish*RED (Mar 3, 2008)

stunning! great tut


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 7, 2008)

Ooooh,

I was looking for something with yellow e/s, and this is AWESOME, 

thanks for posting!


----------



## KTB (Mar 7, 2008)

Gorgeous!! I can't wait to try this when I get these colours in sample form


----------



## mollythedolly (Mar 9, 2008)

Out of curiosity, where are your pigment samples from?

EDIT: Never mind, you said Cheryl. D'oh!


----------



## Purity (Mar 10, 2008)

*mollythedolly: *I've also bought samples from thebodyneeds mac pigment samples lip balm which are really cheap and have about 40-50 colours in stock, they also ship very fast and have really great customer service!


----------



## missmacqtr (Mar 10, 2008)

this is wonderful tut!


----------



## marreyes38 (Mar 10, 2008)

omg this is super cute...i like the way it came together...

btw...you look a lot like Thora Birch


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Mar 10, 2008)

Very pretty!  You do such a great job!  Thanks for taking the time to show us!


----------



## beezyfree (Feb 17, 2009)

i really like this look. love u're eyebrows btw!


----------



## xKiKix (Feb 18, 2009)

wow, you make yellow look so easy to use... i love this tutorial... very colorful and pretty!


----------



## PinkyRose (Feb 19, 2009)

Stunning look .. I love it


----------



## BenefitAddict (Feb 27, 2009)

Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You have lovely eyes by the way.


----------



## cimelleh (Mar 27, 2009)

i love it!


----------

